# Northeast Michigan unit A turkey Outlook



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

How does the early spring turkey season looking up there


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Easy winter, scout and you'll find birds.


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

Spartan88 said:


> Easy winter, scout and you'll find birds.


Any state forest campground around fairview going to that area this weekend


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wino said:


> Any state forest campground around fairview going to that area this weekend


Muskrat Lake is west, McCollum Lake is east of Fairview.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

Another campsite by Red Oak and further towards Luzerne


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

greasy creek GEM just north of there.


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

JBooth said:


> greasy creek GEM just north of there.


I'm not sure if you can camp in Gem property


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

auger said:


> Another campsite by Red Oak and further towards Luzerne


Drove through that area a few times going to Atlanta on m33 trying to get up there this weekend do some recon but thanks for the heads up


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

I'll be turkey hunting for the first time ever this year in Montmorency county.

Sent from my SM-T867V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

dthogey said:


> I'll be turkey hunting for the first time ever this year in Montmorency county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T867V using Tapatalk


Well all I got to say is good luck to the both of us I used to live in the Alpena area for many years never paid attention to the Turkey population did a lot of trout fishing Black River pigeon River area good luck also after the hunt throw me a message see how we did!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Turkeys are hard to find. Usually by may the hens are singles on nests. Its exciting because you'll see the same bird everyday in the same spot and think you are on to something. Then you realize what's going on and that you're no where close. hahaha.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll be out in area F the last week of April in Oscoda County. Nothing like enjoying crispy spring mornings with crow calls and gobbles!!


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

auger said:


> I'll be out in area F the last week of April in Oscoda County. Nothing like enjoying crispy spring mornings with crow calls and gobbles!!


I'm going to be in area A. gobble gobble bang bang this will be my first turkey hunt Father and son team going up this weekend to do some recon


----------



## Up North Engineering (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll be heading up April 21-23 to hunt our 80 outside of Fairview. I've only been turkey hunting for a few years, with limited (none) success. You're right, Auger, it's a great time of year to be in the woods.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

Up North Engineering said:


> I'll be heading up April 21-23 to hunt our 80 outside of Fairview. I've only been turkey hunting for a few years, with limited (none) success. You're right, Auger, it's a great time of year to be in the woods.


Good luck to you in the Turkey Capitol of Michigan! I graduated from Fairview back in 89!!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Saw a nice little group sunday. couple toms strutting and a few hens.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

As of Easter, the birds in my area are still flocked up. I watched 20 cross the road on their way to roost. 2 more weeks it will be go time!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Birds are in smaller flocks in my neck of the NELP woods.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

found my first set of lone hen tracks today. Strutting wing marks have been strong since mid march. mid michigan area.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------

